# Gom Player problem



## databug (Jan 1, 2010)

I have developed a really irritating and seemingly sudden problem with GOM Player. Yesterday I watched several Vids with it (avi) followed by some music vids (mostly flv). A few minutes later after makign a brew and settling for bed I ame back to watch some more vids and suddenly GOM Player wouldnt launch. I rebooted tried again .... nothing. I re-installed ..... nothing. I tried safe mode ...... nothing. I uninstalled and cleaned the registry with JV16 cleaner, re-installed .... nothing. It doesnt even come up on task manager. 

I have dependancy checker and that flagged up around 4 missing dll that GOM was trying to access. These where ieshims.dll, wer.dll, ncrypt.dll and bcrypt.dll. Downloading these and copying them to C:\Windows\system32 made no difference. I also checked an older backup of my system (where Gom worked) and those dlls where not present then either.

Portable versions of GOM do work but throw up an annoying "parameter error" message everytime the player is started. This is a known bug with the portable version it seems. 

I have racked my brain and cannot think of anything that happened between the player working and the player not working. To the best of my memory I didnt install anything or made any changes to my system during the 30 mins or so in between it working and not working. All other players I have are un-affected. There are no Viruses or malware on my system. Any advice on further trouble shooting would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Registry cleaners should never be used. They can only cause damage and do no good whatever. Problems such as yours and many others may result.

It is also dangerous to download dll's from the internet. They may or may not be the right ones, they may be in the wrong versions (leading to "dll h*ll", as it is known), it is illegal, or they may even be infected. Missing system dll's should always be replaced from your installation media or service pack files.

Dependency Walker shows all dll's that the running process may hook, even many that are unused and unneeded. Their absence during profiling will throw a clear error if they are required.

You should certainly check your system for infections, and try installing and running GOM with your AV turned off in case one of its files is a false positive. Updating the AV may help, too.

Download a fresh installer, just to be sure.

At times, installing other players also installs codecs that can interfere with those already installed or used by another player. In some cases, uninstalling other players and codec packs may be needed to track down the problem. When uninstalling GOM, be sure to delete its Program Files folder, too, and any of its files in Application Data. Be sure to reboot after uninstalling before reinstalling again. Codecs behave very similarly to drivers and some files may not be updatable while Windows is running.

Try other formats with GOM to find out if the app will run if a different codec is used, or the problem is with the player itself.


----------



## databug (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks for some of the advice. The dlls where download as a last resort as where the registry cleaners. I don't normally make a habit of using these programs as I know they can cause problems. JV16 seems to be one of the better ones that has on one or two occasions fixed the prob. I did delete all program folders etc but didnt delete data in Docs and settings/application data. Could try that for what its worth. I do also have klite codec pack installed (again Im aware packs are a bad idea but it seems to be well supported and recommended) I did only recently install Klite however GOM has behaved fine since the installation. Is it possible that changes to codecs can take a few days to cause a problem and then to the degree that a player wont launch at all either while opening a file or just stand alone launch?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The delayed action doesn't seem likely.

Try a restore point before the problem arose. You have the option to "undo" it if it does not solve the problem.


----------

